# Best 14 ft Fishing Boat



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Guys:

A pal just bot a nice cottage on a smaller lake near TC. He may rent it out from time to time and wants a quality 14 footer that will stand up to pulling up on shore, possible rough use by renters etc. What brands to look at??

I'm thinking Alumacraft, Lund, Grumman. Others? Thanks.

NB


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

natty bumpo said:


> guys:
> 
> A pal just bot a nice cottage on a smaller lake near tc. He may rent it out from time to time and wants a quality 14 footer that will stand up to pulling up on shore, possible rough use by renters etc. What brands to look at??
> 
> ...


 

lund


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

lots of leaky lunds out there..look into a crestliner sportsman


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Thanks for the getbacks. Yup, Crestliner was on my radar too.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

"Best" is in the eye of the beholder. Expect to make a couple of purchases possibly, and if it for renters' use, they have their own preferences/desires.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

NONE.........Higher insurance rates on owners part. Let renter use a dock and bring their own.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

For my personal use I'd say get the better one, a Lund would be great, but for renters I'm thinking a nice jon boat with oars would be a good bet. Anything with a motor will get trashed, so make doesn't matter.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

yellowbelly80 said:


> lots of leaky lunds out there..look into a crestliner sportsman


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Just bought a used 14ft Crestliner Canadian with a 40HP Johnson for $4500. Great quality boat and rides well. Depends on what kind of fishing and where it will be used. A lund or Cresliner 14ft with a 15hp should be fine on any inland lake. Renters will destroy everything so I would try to find something used in around the 2K price range or lower. Like another poster stated. The insurance rates will skyrocket because of the extra liability.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Rent the cottage. Bring there own boat. Period...


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

mi duckdown said:


> Rent the cottage. Bring there own boat. Period...


THANKS for the getbacks guys. Makes sense to me.

I'll pass this along to my bud. We have a work weekend scheduled over MD.

NB


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Check out the Hewescrafts.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

zfishman said:


> Check out the Hewescrafts.


Yea right, wouldn't spend that kind of $ so renters can wreck it ! With above said , put dock in and bring your own boat..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skripmanJr (Jan 22, 2008)

Lund! Nothing beats a 14ft plain jane lund with a little 15 on the back. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

pick up a cheap used boat. its going to take a beating dragging it in and out of the water, and some where someone, threw no fault of their own will send it to the bottom of the lake


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Crestliner Sportsman 14' I picked up last summer that I really like. I think of it as more of a bigger water 14 footer. I know a lot of guys like to use them in the Detroit river for Walleye fishing. A couple of summers ago when we went to the Grand Tetons, the resort on big and deep Jackson lake rented Crestliners to the public. I'm only guessing, but since the Crestliners are welded, they may hold up better than riveted boats to abuse. For the cost difference, I like this Crestliner better than an 18' Lund Alaskan I once owned.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd hunt down a old 14' Alumacraft Seafarer, mine is a 1968 and has been abused since it was new by my grandfather and the past 7 years by me. Its on the 4th paint job, 3rd transom, 3rd trailer, and second set of seat boards, had dents knocked out and a hole welded shut after it lost its mooring and beat against shore rocks for 12 hours in 3 foot waves... 
It may not be the prettiest or comfortable to fish from but it makes up for that in durability.
After all this time it still doesn't take on a drop of water


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

My grandparents have several lakefront rentals, in the beginning each cottage had a 14' alum w/ 5hp outboard. 

3 boats and motors were beaten to unsalvageable condition in 2 years. 


Do not leave a boat for renters, it will be garbage in no time at all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

